# [Gothic 3] Wo kann ich Manaregeneration lernen?



## JoDo (22. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe mein altes Wissen auf 250 gesteigert, damit ich Manaregeneration lernen kann, finde jetzt aber keine Möglichkeit, wo ich die Fertigkeit lernen kann. Kann mir jemand sagen wo das geht?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wo kann ich Manaregeneration lernen?*



			
				JoDo am 22.10.2006 03:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mein altes Wissen auf 250 gesteigert, damit ich Manaregeneration lernen kann, finde jetzt aber keine Möglichkeit, wo ich die Fertigkeit lernen kann. Kann mir jemand sagen wo das geht?


Zum Beispiel hier: 



Spoiler



beim oberster Feuermagier in der Burg vom König in Vengard


----------



## tavrosffm (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wo kann ich Manaregeneration lernen?*



			
				JoDo am 22.10.2006 03:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mein altes Wissen auf 250 gesteigert, damit ich Manaregeneration lernen kann, finde jetzt aber keine Möglichkeit, wo ich die Fertigkeit lernen kann. Kann mir jemand sagen wo das geht?



geht das nicht auch an nem inos schrein.


----------

